# Decent Foods at Walmart (if you have to buy there)



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

For those of you who are on a tight budget, have parents that will only let you shop at grocery stores, or whatever other reason for not buying your hedgie's food from a pet store, have no fear! While there are no "excellent" quality foods at Walmart, there are several available there that are just fine for hedgies and are free of the main ingredients to avoid when food shopping. I'd still recommend going to Petco or Petsmart or ordering online or what not if you can, so you can get a decent brand like Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, Before Grain, Fromm, Halo, Wellness, etc, but these are just fine and MUCH better than the other options you can find in grocery stores!









(btw those prices underneath the bags don't correspond with the bags I lined up, they were set there just for picture-taking's sake)

If you have to buy from Walmart, I recommend choosing out of these three brands:

*Newman's Own: Advanced Cat Formula*
INGREDIENTS:
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Soybean Meal, Fish Meal, Organic Sorghum, Organic Peas, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Millet, Organic Rice, Organic Canola Oil, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols [a Source of Vitamin E]), Organic Oats, Organic Barley, Chicken Liver, Organic Flax Seed, Organic Carrots, Cranberries, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Sea Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Parsley, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Lecithin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Rosemary Extract, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein................34.0% (min)
Crude Fat.......................14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber....................3.0% (max)
Moisture.......................10.0% (max)
Ash...............................6.5% (max)
Taurine.........................0.20% (min)

CALORIC VALUE:
As fed (Kcal/cup)...........455

*Evolve: Maintenance Formula with Chicken Natural Cat Food*
INGREDIENTS: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavors, Ground Barley, Fish Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Taurine, Canola Oil, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Dl-methionine, Dried Skim Milk, Dried Kelp, Dried Cheese Product, Yucca Schidegera, Cranberries, Blueberries, Tomato, Carrots, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Lactobaccillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum, Enterococcus Facecium, Vitamins: Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Minerals: Zinc Polysaccharide Complex, Iron Polysaccharide Complex , Manganese Polysaccharide Complex and Copper Polysaccharide Complex, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (min) ................................................32.0%
Crude Fat (min) .......................................................13.0%
Crude Fiber (max).....................................................3.0%
Moisture (max).........................................................11.0%
Linoleic Acid (min) ....................................................1.5%
Phosphorus (min).......................................................1.1%
Selenium (min)............................................... 0.25 mg/kg
Vitamin A (min)............................................10,000 IU/KG
Vitamin E (min) ...................................................30 IU/KG
Taurine (min) .............................................................0.15%

Calorie Content (ME Calculated):
3648 kcal/kg, 3.6 calories/gram

*Purina ONE Beyond: Chicken and Whole Oat Recipe*
INGREDIENTS:
Chicken, chicken meal, whole brown rice, soybean meal, whole barley, whole oat meal, soy protein isolate, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brewers dried yeast, dried egg product, natural flavor, dried beet pulp, fish oil, phosphoric acid, caramel color, dried carrots, salt, dried sweet potatoes, dried apples, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, taurine, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, niacin, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein (MIN)	33.0%
Crude Fat (MIN)	14.0%
Crude Fiber (MAX)	4.0%
Moisture (MAX)	12.0%

Calorie Content
Metabolizable Energy (ME)
3821 kcal/kg
1737 kcal/lb.
428 kcal/cup


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually use the Evolve Kitten formula for my mix, along with two kinds of Wellness. Its a decent price for a medium sized bag and the ingredients are pretty high quality, with real meats and veggies. I highly recommend it if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Purina One Beyond has a salmon line as well for those of us who aren't afraid to use foods with fish in them!


----------

